# ID rainbowfish



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

what kind is this? *pc
YouTube - rainbowfish


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to say it's an austrailian Rainbow Fish. I have 3 of them, very neat spotted coloring and at times they flair black along their fins. Can see it mostly after having the light off for a while.

here's a good shot of one of my Turquoise Rainbow fish.










Here's a good shot of my Austrailian Rainbow fish (2 in the front bottum right):


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Since your Rainbow fish is Silver in the front and Yellow or Orange toward the rear I would say you have a Boesman's Rainbowfish. Many Rainbow Fish get their intense coloring when they're older so as your fish gets older his colors should get brighter. Males also tend to have brighter colors.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

It called a Melanotaenia trifasciata.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Link to the species.

Melanotaenia trifasciata


----------

